# greek on opera & on mousepad



## sk8harddiefast (May 7, 2010)

hi.how can i write greek on opera & on mousepad?
this is my xorg section for greek

```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us,el"
    Option         "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toogle"
```

Also this lines to .xinitrc


```
export LANG="el_GR.ISO8859-7"
export LC_CTYPE="el_GR.ISO8859-7"
export LC_COLLATE="el_GR.ISO8859-7"
```

but when i press alt+shift opera is not changing from english to greek.Even mousepad
What is missing/wrong?


----------



## graudeejs (May 7, 2010)

```
# setxkbmap el
```
This is what I use.
If you have some flexible custom WindowManager (like Fvwm) you can easterly integrate this


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 7, 2010)

i use dwm.Ok.this worked  But why alt+shift is not working?


----------



## graudeejs (May 7, 2010)

a) because probably no app is checking for this.
b) Or app that should do that is configured.

since you use custom desktop environment - a

or something wrong with your xorg.conf.... since I don't use xorg.conf to configure X for a very long time, I can't tell you more.... however it is possible to fix this in xorg.conf


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 9, 2010)

Ok.setxkbmap el doing the job just fine so i will keep this solution until to find what is wrong or missing for alt&shift


----------



## graudeejs (May 9, 2010)

if you used fully desktop environment like gnome or KDE, then it would work fine, but on custom DE you have to take care of everything


----------



## crsd (May 9, 2010)

Check if X is actually using your xorg.conf, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for (EE) (errors). If you can't find anything obvious in there, paste the log here.


----------



## DavidMarec (May 9, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> hi.how can i write greek on opera & on mousepad?
> this is my xorg section for greek
> 
> ```
> ...



Why don't you define a single "el" keyboard layout ?



> but when i press alt+shift opera is not changing from english to greek.Even mousepad
> What is missing/wrong?



Here is a example of the  setxkbmap syntax:

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr,us -variant latin9 -option grp:lwin_toggle
```

the 'xkbrules' option are obsolete now, if i remember well.
- And i don't use anymore the 'xkbmodel' option -

And, my assumption is that writing 'grp:alt_shift_to*gg*le' instead of 'grp:alt_shift_to*og*le" will work better.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 10, 2010)

Because almost everything i write it on english!From a video on youtube,when i google,etc!Is impossible to have only greek! 
In fact the only reason that i want greek is because on some greek forums like insomnia,greeklish is not permitted! (greeklish=greek but you write with latin characters!)
All the others even google i use greeklish or us.
Also if i had only greek how i suppose to write on this forum?


----------



## DavidMarec (May 10, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Ok.setxkbmap el doing the job just fine so i will keep this solution until to find what is wrong or missing for alt&shift



First there is not 's' ending 'xkboption'.
Second, the right keytag is 'grp:alt_shift_toggle'

So:

```
Option         "XkbOption" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
```


----------



## achix (May 10, 2010)

i have been writing English, Greek, Serbian (Cyrilic), Serbian (latin), Russian, etc... for ages, under KDE.
The key is to use the correct locale: el_GR.UTF-8
[CMD="setenv"] LC_ALL el_GR.UTF-8[/CMD]
[CMD="setenv"] LANG el_GR.UTF-8[/CMD]

Warning: put the above in your .cshrc xinit is supposed to have this set before trying to enable Greek support in your keyboard.

afterwards, e.g. in KDE you may configure "Î•ÏÎ³Î±Î»ÎµÎ¯Î¿ Ï€Î»Î·ÎºÏ„ÏÎ¿Î»Î¿Î³Î¯Î¿Ï… Ï„Î¿Ï… KDE" to add your Greek layout, and the corresponding [CMD="setxkbmap"] -model pc105 -layout gr,us[/CMD] command.

We are (sort of) supposed to use UTF nowadays  , iso-8859-7 is (sort of) obsolete.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 10, 2010)

I followed this tutorial (greek tutorial of freebsd) http://www.freebsd.org/doc/el/articles/greek-language-support/xorg-setup.html
he says   
	
	



```
Option         "XkbOption" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
```
 
also i tried 'grp:alt_shift_toggle' but xorg.conf would not startx


----------



## achix (May 10, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I followed this tutorial (greek tutorial of freebsd) http://www.freebsd.org/doc/el/articles/greek-language-support/xorg-setup.html



man, this tutorial is ancient.
Do what i told you, set the UTF locale, startkde, and see if you have greek support.
if yes, then try to adjust your case for your other wm.
if no, come back with what went wrong.

ISO locales are ancient, iso greek fonts are ancient as well.
Go UTF!
(Xorg.conf is kind of obsolete nowadays as well, with the emerge of hald,dbus)


----------



## DavidMarec (May 10, 2010)

achix said:
			
		

> ISO locales are ancient, iso greek fonts are ancient as well.
> Go UTF!



UTF locales will not solve the issue and syscons ( TTys) doesn't support it yet...(afaik)



> (Xorg.conf is kind of obsolete nowadays as well, with the emerge of hald,dbus)




And hal may be the problem...
If you are using Xorg with  "hal" embeded ( that is the default), whatever you defined for the keyboard layout will be overwritten !

so, make sure it has been disabled:
add

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
```
to the "server layout" section.

and, my bad, use "Xkboptions", the plural form.

just tried this out and it works on my side, with fluxbox.

/If you are using KDE or gnome, prevents them to overwrite the keyboard layout you defined in Xorg.conf / 

If not, please publish the /var/log/Xorg.0.log"


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 10, 2010)

I use dwm
i tried

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
```
I rebooted system
But also didn't work.


----------



## DavidMarec (May 10, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I use dwm
> i tried
> 
> ```
> ...



There is nothing else to reboot but the X server.
You might publish the xorg log file.
There, we will see what is the keyboard layout that the X server handles.

e.g.

```
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr,us"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "fr,us"
(**) Option "XkbVariant" "latin9"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbVariant: "latin9"
(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)
```

Check this also:

```
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Not automatically adding devices
(==) Not automatically enabling devices
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 11, 2010)

this is my xorg.log file:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD bsdserver.bsd 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #4: Mon May 10 03:07:06 EEST 2010     
root@bsdserver.bsd:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL amd64
Build Date: 01 May 2010  06:17:55PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 11 03:47:18 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
(**) Not automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/util/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/util/").
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/local/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/local/").
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/").
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/encodings/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/encodings/").
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/").
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/DTF/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/").
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/").
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/").
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/").
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Liberation/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-fonts,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/gentium/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
(II) Loader magic: 0x692320
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0191:10de:039c nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 
0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000bc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.15  Fri Mar 12 08:46:30 posix/SystemV/PST 2010
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 11, 2010)

```
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.5.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.4.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.15  Fri Mar 12 08:49:20 posix/SystemV/PST 2010
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8800 GTX (G80) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 786432 kBytes
(--) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.80.08.00.37
(II) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 1X
(--) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8800 GTX at PCI:1:0:0:
(--) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0):     Iiyama PLE2607WS (CRT-1)
(--) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Iiyama PLE2607WS (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(II) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1
(==) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): 
(==) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(==) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
(==) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): 
(II) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1200
(--) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (88, 89); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0):     option
(==) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA: Reserving 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect framebuffer
(II) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA:     access.
(II) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.
(II) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
(II) May 11 03:47:19 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(II) Loading extension XINERAMA
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"
(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Mouse0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7
(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11
(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) Mouse0: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) Mouse0: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us,el"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us,el"
(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toogle"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "grp:alt_shift_toogle"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Receiver
(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB RECEIVER
(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
```

Also i want us to be my default option!!!I almost never use greek.Us is that i need most.Just simple i want to change to greek because 1-2 times i needed greek!Also only on mousepad & on browser.Not on bash,shell etc.There i want only us!I say it because i dont know why but i am afraid always when i play with languages!
Also 

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
```
for disable hal sounds me bad


----------



## DavidMarec (May 11, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> ```
> (**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toogle"
> (**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "grp:alt_shift_toogle"
> ```



You still have to fix this.



> Also i want us to be my default option!!!I almost never use greek.Us is that i need most.Just simple i want to change to greek because 1-2 times i needed greek!Also only on mousepad & on browser.Not on bash,shell etc.There i want only us!I say it because i dont know why but i am afraid always when i play with languages!
> Also
> 
> ```
> ...



HAL will not be able to automatically set up the keyboards the way you want.

If you want to tell HAL how to set up the keyboard, you will have to handle HAL policy files; which are a bit more complicated than "Xorg.conf".

And if the automatic detection is not possible, why using HAL ?


----------



## achix (May 11, 2010)

DavidMarec said:
			
		

> UTF locales will not solve the issue and syscons ( TTys) doesn't support it yet...(afaik)



Our friend, IIUC, is not interested in writing greek essays in vi on console (text) mode.
He just wants to write greek under X (which is what the 99.999% of greek speakers would like to do).
ISO fonts as i said are dead. I would guess that greek ISO locale support under X is dead as well.
"setenv LC_ALL UTF..." might not automagically solve all issues, but at least puts our friend in the right path.
Just remember that setting locale is essential for multilingual support.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 16, 2010)

The problem solved at 50%. The mistake was that

```
export LANG="el_GR.ISO8859-7"
export LC_CTYPE="el_GR.ISO8859-7"
export LC_COLLATE="el_GR.ISO8859-7"
```
was after exec dwm
Ok. Now i have support for my lang but alt+shift don't want to change the lang 
Never mind. I write greek one time per month
I can live with 
	
	



```
setxkbmap el
```


----------



## DavidMarec (Jun 18, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Ok. Now i have support for my lang but alt+shift don't want to change the lang
> Never mind. I write greek one time per month
> I can live with
> 
> ...



s/"grp:alt_shift_toogle"/grp:alt_shift_toggle


----------

